# Six-Line Wrasse



## Marine1 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all. I have a 55 gal FOWLR and recently purchased a six-line wrasse. What a cool looking fish and fun to watch too. The only thing is that my Royal Gramma is very defensive of his cave when the wrasse comes around. Is this normal? 

Also, are lawnmower blennies okay with clowns, royal gramma, and six-line? I bought a lownmower the same time I got the six-line to keep my algae down, but I haven't seen the lawnmower in a couple of days.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Any and all fish will protect their territory as you described. Your lawnmower may have jumped out, they can and will do that. It might just be hiding to the new atmosphere.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

That's funny! I just got a blue sided wrasse and he debo'd my fire fish bolt hole. I haven't had a chance to see him swim though..


----------

